# Soooo soooo excited



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We are sooo excited,our new baby was born on Saturday.6 puppies 4 girls and 2 boys.As we want a girl we have the choice of 3 chocolate girls or an apricot.We really want a chocolate.So any suggestions on names for a choc girl please.
X Clare


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Coco or button..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations, time will fly xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Exciting! How about Fudge, Wispa, Truffle or Brownie? My choc Burmese cat is called Rolo but that's more of a male name. He's chocolate but he's got a soft centre!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know your breeder .. and I was excited to here the news of choccy girls in the litter .. as you know I have a thing for the choccies ... have my little Fudge who is amazing  

Congrats on your soon to be choccy girl .. you will love owning a choccy poo ... hope she is everythuing you dream of .. sure she will be  

Dont forget lots fo photos please ... names I am not so good with .. just dont pick Fudge or Pudding or I will think it is my choccy dog lol   

Oh I do like Truffle and Wispa ...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I really like Hershey but I suppose it's more of a boys name  I quite like button but my kids pointed out that it maybe shortened to but's 
XClare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cadbury, Koko ... I like Button, its cute, sweet and different, just don't shorten it ... lol 

Oh Clare, how excited are you!!! I am smiling here for you  

Just thought she is choccy and an F1b mix .. fabulous .. you are so lucky.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Jo,
We are super excited but I am also very nervous.I just keep telling myself that it will be hard work but that I need to chill and realise that things like toilet training will happen eventually.My problem is is that I am just too impatient )
XClare


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I like Hershy.... sounds more feminine to me (Her...she)????

what about Minstrel, Revel, Picnic.... i am useless when it comes to names but Ive had a go xxx

great news by the way


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I love the name Coco!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely news Clare! What about Munchie? They were my favourite!  Yummy! Or maybe Mocha? x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

You are one lucky lady! The puppies are soooooo cute, and some fab colours to choose from 

I like Munchie


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Love Munchie, Buttons & Coco. x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Girl names:
Bruni
Hazel if she has green eyes
Nutmeg
Cola 
Siena 
Wren

Boy names: 
Aubery 
Orson (means bear in French) 
Nito (means bear in Native American!)
Grizzly
Fuzzy
Bruno


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the puppy birth! 

Of course i think coco is a great name, lol! 

JoJo our sire was Koko, spelt that way, I really like that, and we are of course naming our choccy puppy Coco.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats, you must be very excited. I'm liking Button the best, very cute name!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

How about Cookie - as in choccy chip

Congratulations by the way - I am deeply jealous, I would really love a chunky, choccy girl...


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone.I have a very long list now ) the problem is there are another 4 people to please LOL As soon as I find one I like one of the children or hubby either doesn't like it or points out something either rude or unpleasant that it rhymes with ).One wants sci if names,one wants anime names,one wants power ranger names and the other wants Hannah Montana/I-Carly names!!
XClare


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We had the same problem - but I feed, walk, groom and take care of Izzy on all levels, next time I will just tell them the pup's name, and if they don't like it, tough! 
The pups are absolutely delicious


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> We had the same problem - but I feed, walk, groom and take care of Izzy on all levels, next time I will just tell them the pup's name, and if they don't like it, tough!
> The pups are absolutely delicious


I think you may be right Ali,as much as everyone else is really excited,I realise I will be the main carer so only fair I get to choose the name )


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Aww congratulations...  I love the name coco.

Minnie
Honey
Ruby
Sadie
Lola
Fleur 
Enjoy name picking x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> We had the same problem - but I feed, walk, groom and take care of Izzy on all levels, next time I will just tell them the pup's name, and if they don't like it, tough!
> The pups are absolutely delicious


Haha! I was going to say the same thing. Go for the name you like Claire as 9/10 it will be you walking her, etc! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the name Button and I don't think it will get shortened to But.

Am I missing something, I can't see the pictures.

Enjoy the 'long' wait Claire, I too would be impatient


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Am I missing something, I can't see the pictures.


I wondered that too! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad everyone is liking my suggestion of Button aka Chocolate Button.. Was my other choice when naming my choccy, but chose Lola in the end. We call her Lola Bear


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I wondered that too! x


No you are not missing anything.. Ali and I are privileged to have seen pictures already as we know the breeder  xx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

It's funny that your kids want to name her from the Television programmes they watch !!!
That's how my pup Merlin got his name - my son named him after the TV series on BBC. 

We also had to wait a long time to bring our pup home as we picked him when he was only one week old. But it's a great day when you do and it certainly changes your life for the better.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sarette said:


> No you are not missing anything.. Ali and I are privileged to have seen pictures already as we know the breeder  xx


Thanks Sarah I thought that might be the case as I know a number of you know the breeder. Look forward to seeing the chosen pup in due course! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Thanks everyone.I have a very long list now ) the problem is there are another 4 people to please LOL As soon as I find one I like one of the children or hubby either doesn't like it or points out something either rude or unpleasant that it rhymes with ).One wants sci if names,one wants anime names,one wants power ranger names and the other wants Hannah Montana/I-Carly names!!
> XClare


We had the same problem but it was Star Wars names...as you can see I gave in although I did veto Darth Vader  When I get the next one my DD wants a turn at naming and knowing her it would be a Disney Princess name or Hello Kitty (actually Kitty is not bad  ) however I will be choosing the name and they can lump it or like it!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

OOoh coco is a great name!
Good luck with it all!


----------

